# Lost a relay.. where can I find one of this....



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

It has 5 legs, is used in the auto lamps H4 Kit.








Thanks


----------



## Jettafied (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Lost a relay.. where can I find one of this.... (robin_lantigua)*

go to your local automotive parts store and get a bosch one. they will have exactly what you need
i got one that had 5 legs also


----------



## sjaswal (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Lost a relay.. where can I find one of this.... (Jettafied)*

yes, a very standard relay VF4 I think
Put some sealant on the bottom though, so moisture doesn't enter the relay


----------



## Krautwagen (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Lost a relay.. where can I find one of this.... (sjaswal)*

radio shack - $5
auto store - $10-$25
same damn thing
30A Bosch-style SPDT (single pull, double throw)


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Lost a relay.. where can I find one of this.... (robin_lantigua)*

Yeah, parts store should have it. Mine filled up with water one night while driving in a bad rain storm, so it was pretty much useless.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Lost a relay.. where can I find one of this.... (gsantelli)*

first try... pepboys.. NONE THERE


[Modified by robin_lantigua, 8:57 AM 2-5-2003]


----------



## sparty (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: Lost a relay.. where can I find one of this.... (Krautwagen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]radio shack - $5
auto store - $10-$25
same damn thing
30A Bosch-style SPDT (single pull, double throw)[HR][/HR]​Not trying to jump down your throat, but the original pic shows a 40A relay.
Question: does "double throw" mean "two powered outputs"? If so, do you know if Rat Shack would also carry DPDT relays? Thanks.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Lost a relay.. where can I find one of this.... (sparty)*

Nick from auto lamps told me.
"any autostore will stock a standard 5 pin 25-30 amp relay and it should cost approx $3-4"
Thanks guys...


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Lost a relay.. where can I find one of this.... (robin_lantigua)*








NAPA wants 22 for a relay....
they also asked me year model and all that crap...


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Lost a relay.. where can I find one of this.... (robin_lantigua)*

Well, I wish Nick would share his UK resources for relays. When mine went bad, it cost me $24.......at least it was a Bosch part.
Best bet is for you to go to the parts store and have them match up a relay with your bad one. That's what I did. Make and model of vehicle have nothing to do with this since it is in regards to aftermarket accessories.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Lost a relay.. where can I find one of this.... (gsantelli)*

where you got it from?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Lost a relay.. where can I find one of this.... (robin_lantigua)*

Just a local parts store.......


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Lost a relay.. where can I find one of this.... (gsantelli)*

There are some differences that I've noticed in relays tho...
The plugs at the end on the Radio Shack ones are not beefy at all (ie, accept female connectors made for 16-18AWG wire).
I found a VERY NICE Bosch Automotive relay at Circuit City.
They don't have them on the shelf but they sell you the relays through their Stereo Install Shop. Just go to that part of the store and they will sell you one.
Just ask for their 30A 12V automotive relays that they use.
It cost me about $12 and worth every penny...It has the relay (as you see above) with the other end of the plug then with the wires coming out of it so all you have to do is unplug the relay from itself if you uninstall.
Enjoy!
Later,


----------



## sjaswal (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Lost a relay.. where can I find one of this.... (nater)*

digikey.com prices USD
PB224-ND VF4-15F11 RELAY 12VDC 40A .250QC SPDT Potter & Brumfield/Tyco Electronics 12VDC 40A SPDT QC Terminal Dust Cover 0 4.49000
1 
PB225-ND VF4-41F11 RELAY 12VDC 40A QC SPST W/BKT Potter & Brumfield/Tyco Electronics 12VDC 40A SPST-NO QC Terminal Dust Cover w/Bracket 0 4.42000
1 
PB229-ND VF4-11F13 RELAY 12VDC 40A SPST PC MNT Potter & Brumfield/Tyco Electronics 12VDC 40A SPST-NO PCB Dust Cover 324 4.27000
1 
PB230-ND VF4-15F13 RELAY 12VDC 40A SPDT PC MNT Potter & Brumfield/Tyco Electronics 12VDC 40A SPDT PCB Dust Cover 2085 4.49000
1 
PB231-ND VF4-15H11 RELAY 24VDC 40A SPDT .250 QC Potter & Brumfield/Tyco Electronics 24VDC 40A SPDT QC Terminal Dust Cover 0 4.49000
1 
PB215-ND VF4A-15H11 RELAY AUTO SPDT 40A 24VDC .25QC Potter & Brumfield/Tyco Electronics - - - - - 42 3.26000
1 
PB226-ND VF4-45F11 RELAY 12VDC 40A QC SPDT W/BKT Potter & Brumfield/Tyco Electronics 12VDC 40A SPDT QC Terminal Dust Cover w/Bracket 0 4.68000
1 
PB314-ND VF4-11F11 RELAY PWR SPST 40A 12VDC .250QC Potter & Brumfield/Tyco Electronics 12VDC 40A SPST-NO QC Terminal Dust Cover 0 4.27000
1 
PB315-ND VF4-81F11 RELAY PWR SPST 40A W/BRKT 12VDC Potter & Brumfield/Tyco Electronics 12VDC 40A SPST-NO QC Terminal Dust Cover w/Molded Bracket 0 4.68000
1


----------

